# Drink Recipe Thread



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

What are your favorite drink recipes? What do you like to add to a certain drink?

Lets talk all things drinks


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Duck said:


> What are your favorite drink recipes? What do you like to add to a certain drink?
> 
> Lets talk all things drinks


Ohhh...one of my favorite topics! Here's a quick run-down of my favorites in no particular order):

Gimlet (2/1 ratio of gin and Rose's lime juice)
Moscow Mule (Vodka, ginger BEER, lime juice)
Swizzle (Bourbon, triple sec or Gran Mariner, ginger ale)
Scotch on the rocks (Jonnie Walker Black or Chivas)

And remember what Dean Martin said, "If you drink, don't drive. Don't even putt." :icon_smile_big:


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

the only multiple-ingredient drink I make well is a Bloody Mary...no exact calculations but involves at least two shots good vodka, I like the Tanqueray brand I have been buying, seems so be a good value, wouldn't waste the Goose or anything that good in a mixed drink, Sacramento tomato juice (don't skimp on the Tomato juice! make sure it is a good brand)...now for the accesories, Tabasco sauce and Worst. (I won't bother trying to spell) to your preference...I typically add a lime wedge as well as large pimento stuffed olives and a tiny bit of the olive juice and some fresh ground black pepper. As for the order, I for some reason add the spicy stuff first, then the vodka, then the juice, then the garnish. Don't know why, that just seems to work out well. Other garnishes I have seen inc. okra, shrimp etc. For an interesting concoction try a "Bloody Bull" which has a shot of beef broth added!


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

My favorite mixed drinks are:
_Gin & Tonic_ (Gordons or Gilbeys is fine, but Schwepps tonic, please; lime garnish). This is the all-purpose warm-weather libation.

_Dark 'n' Stormy _(Gosling's black rum and ginger beer (Barritt's or equivalent), lime garnish). Another good one for summer; like a Bermuda vacation in a glass.

_Americano_ (Campari, sweet vermouth, splash of soda water, orange slice). Very nice as an aperitif.

_Bloody Mary_ (vodka, V8 juice, horseradish, Worcestershire sauce, Tabasco, lemon juice, black pepper, celery stalk garnish). Liquid brunch.​In the fall, I often make "stone fences", which are simply bourbon and apple cider.

EGF


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

egadfly said:


> _Gin & Tonic_ (Gordons or Gilbeys is fine, but Schwepps tonic, please; lime garnish).


He touches on a good point. Any self-respecting bartender will tell you that putting premium Gin (e.g. Tanqueray Ten) in a G&T is a waste of money and good gin. I prefer Gordons as well.

Another great summertime cocktail: Pimms Cup (Pimms, club soda or ginger ale, cucumber stick and a lemon wedge)


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Sidecar...

Cognac, Cointreau, lemon juice...

sofa king good...


----------



## david809 (Jul 1, 2003)

The Last Word: equal parts gin, lime juice, green Chartreuse, and maraschino liquor. Shake with ice, strain into cocktail glass.

Just discovered this drink within the last six months, and I can't stop drinking it. An old Prohibition drink first concocted at the Detroit Athletic Club.

Aviation: two parts gin, one part lemon juice, one part maraschino.

In the same family as the Last Word, pretty tasty.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

For me, Knob Creek poured over ice. 

Daquiri cocktail for my wife, one ounce of simple syrup, one ounce of fresh squezzed lime juice, two ounces of light rum shaken and served over crushed ice.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

egadfly said:


> My favorite mixed drinks are:
> 
> _Bloody Mary_ (vodka, V8 juice, horseradish, Worcestershire sauce, Tabasco, lemon juice, black pepper, celery stalk garnish). Liquid brunch.​EGF


I was about to post, then realized, THIS is it. Exacta-mundo. The perfect, classic, trad bloody mary. Some try to persuade me to go part V8, part tomato juice, but I will have none of it. Cheers! Bill


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

For you bloody drinkers, you need to try the Canadian version, a Bloody Ceasar. You use clamato juice vs. V8 or tomato. Clamato juice, in case you do not know, is tomato juice with clam juice added. You can buy it in most any Canadian grocery store in cans, I think V8 or Campbell packages it. A much better drink IMO.

My favs are:

Manhattan: 2 parts rye whisky, 1 part sweet vermouth, dash angostura bitters, just the smallest splash of kirsch (no cherry that way)

Single malt Speyside, on the rocks


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> Any self-respecting bartender will tell you that putting premium Gin (e.g. Tanqueray Ten) in a G&T is a waste of money and good gin. I prefer Gordons as well.


I don't care for straight gin; as a mixer, Gordon's is most to my taste.



agnash said:


> For me, Knob Creek poured over ice.


For me, too, much of the time. Especially paired with an Ashton _maduro_.



eyedoc2180 said:


> I was about to post, then realized, THIS is it. Exacta-mundo. The perfect, classic, trad bloody mary. Some try to persuade me to go part V8, part tomato juice, but I will have none of it. Cheers! Bill





Wayfarer said:


> For you bloody drinkers, you need to try the Canadian version, a Bloody Ceasar. You use clamato juice vs. V8 or tomato. Clamato juice, in case you do not know, is tomato juice with clam juice added. You can buy it in most any Canadian grocery store in cans, I think V8 or Campbell packages it. A much better drink IMO.


Yes, I've had the clamato version, and the tomato-juice version, and the Aquavit version, _et cetera_.

To me, though -- as to EyeDoc -- the classic bloody is perfect: immutable and unimprovable.

EGF


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

egadfly said:


> _Bloody Mary_ (vodka, V8 juice, horseradish, Worcestershire sauce, Tabasco, lemon juice, black pepper, celery stalk garnish). Liquid brunch.EGF


I make mine like this, but for the vodka I use Absolut Peppar. I like mine spicy.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

*Long Island Iced Tea*

1oz light rum
1oz gin
1oz vodka
1oz tequila
1 oz 3-sec 
1/2 lemon freshly squeezed
ice
shake and pour into highball glass
splash of Coke
lemon wedge
drink
repeat...


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

mojito

50ml 3yr old havana club Rum

half a lime quarted
8-10 mint leaves
30ml simple syrup

top soda (but champanige is best)

muddle line, mint and syrup
add rum

shake hard for 10 seconds with cracked ice build in a highball glass and top with soda or bubbly cap off with crushed ice a line wedge and sprig of mint!


----------



## mattdebord (May 20, 2006)

Dirty Vodka Martini

Gear: Chilled martini glass, shaker, bar measure

Raw material: Vodka, preferably Russian (no need to spend a lot, but the el cheap stuff is too harsh); dry vermouth; olive brine; large olive or two (true obsessives will pit their own high-quality olives and be sure to rinse them of oil).

Prep: Load the shaker with cubed ice, allow to sit for minute or so

Mixology

1 oz vermouth
1 oz olive brine
4 oz vodka

Pour the vermouth into the shaker and allow to combine with the ice for a minute or so. Do likewise with the brine. Give the combo a swirl. Bring the vodka into play. Shake with deliberation and some force until the shaker becomes too cold to handle.

Strain into the chilled glass. Add the olive. Enjoy.

I deviate somewhat from the purists in that I like a very faint sheen of ice on the surface of my drink. To me, this is extremely critical to the drink making me happy and actually is somewhat hard to achieve. You have to get the shaking motion down just right in order to create the tiny flakes or scales of ice. They dissolve very quickly, but they give that first sip a tremendously refreshing jolt. Obviously, you don't want a slurry of ice on there. But I do want that glistening, icy sheen, which is why I use cubes rather than crushed ice. I think of it as my "signature."

This is a nice drink with raw almonds.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Though the calendar says its October, it still feel like summer (UGH!). However, I am still drinking Gimlets...though I have switched to freshly-squeezed lime juice and a touch of Splenda (don't knock it 'til you've tried it). I notice my Scotch consumption (on the rocks, please) goes up once September comes.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

I like a standard G&T with lime but just tried Quintessential gin and it's very smooth.

Beats Tanqueray and Gilbey's, IMO.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Classic Martini: 3 or 4 to 1 gin, never vodka (Bombay Sapphire is my choice), stirred, never shaken (gin is an aromatic liquor and shaking chills it so much it loses its aroma completely), served up in a chilled glass with an olive (1, 2 or more bring too much olive juice to the drink and one might as well be drinking a dirty martini which is a totally different drink) or the occasional lemon twist and, if I can ever find it, a dash of lemon bitters.

Classic Champagne Cocktail: 1 sugar cube, 3 to 4 drops of Angostura bitters and quality Champagne poured gently over the sugar cube (some prefer the addition of Cognac).

Black Velvet (Thanks to Will for recalling this wonderful drink to memory): Equal parts of Champagne and Guiness Stout, the stout introduced first, being heavier, then the Champagne poured in very carefully over an inverted spoon, so that it floats on top of the Guiness. Interesting look, delightful taste.

Myers rum Daquiri: 1 quartered lime crushed with a small amount of bartender's sugar, ice, then Myers rum to fill, shake generously, then pour over ice in a rocks glass.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

VS said:


> I like a standard G&T with lime but just tried Quintessential gin and it's very smooth.
> 
> Beats Tanqueray and Gilbey's, IMO.


I tried Hendrick's for the first time this summer and loved it. You might want to give it a try next time you order a G&T. Plymouth is a personal favorite of mine too.


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> Moscow Mule (Vodka, ginger BEER, lime juice)


Huh.. the version I'm familiar with is vodka, ginger beer and Tabasco

I enjoy a whisky on the rocks. Adding a little water does help it 'open up'. The other thing it does is stop the alcohol from numbing your taste buds. The guys at the distillery bring it under 40% before tasting.

Gin and Tonic: Beefeater's, Schweppes tonic water, shot of lime juice

a lighter, easygoing drink (I don't know the name): Frangelico, club soda, shot of lemon juice

I do like a good bloody mary. I use V8 as well. I will also use a bit of that "Better than Boullion" stuff (I don't keep beef stock handy). Other than that I follow the earlier recipe: horseradish, fresh black pepper (Tellicherry), Worcestershire sauce, Tabasco. I don't add lemon juice, but I do add celery seed.

Other than that, I can do martinis:
frozen 10oz martini glass from the freezer
good vodka from the freezer (I can't get Stolichnaya Gold anymore and Elit I don't care for)
Mr. Mister filled with Martini and Rossi extra dry vermouth
spray the glass 2-3 time with mister, pour vodka till as high as you think you can drink w/o spilling. One more spritz on top. Garnish with two queen olives stuffed with pimento.
(one martini, two martini, three martini, FLOOR!)


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

*Scarlett O'Hara*

*Frozen Pink Lemonade, undilute*

*Vodka*

*Grenadine Syrup*

*This is prepared in a blender. I leave the proportions to personal taste. *


----------



## Flashy (Mar 15, 2006)

*For you Scotch drinkers*

Try a Rusty Nail: 1 1/2 oz Scotch, 1 oz of Drambuie, over rocks, garnish with lemon peel. 
I've also had it as a 1-1 mix.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

While I love the classics, Martinis, G&Ts, Bloodies, Mojitos, I've been on a Rye kick lately (see the thread I started, called Rye) and find it gives Old Fashioneds and Manhattans wonderful complexity.

Manhattan:

2oz Rye 
2/3oz sweet vermouth
2 dashes bitters

stirred in a mixing glass full of ice, and strained into a cocktail glass. I don't really like Maraschino cherries, so I leave them out. I think fruit in a Manhattan an abomination.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Highball - two shots of whiskey in a highball glass, fill with ginger ale (Crown Royal and Canada Dry is my favorite combination) Or, if you're a lush, half and half.

Caipirinha - Slice up and muddle half a lime with two teaspoons of fine bartender's sugar in an old fashioned glass, fill with ice, add two shots of Cachaca (a Brazilian liquor sort of like rum or vodka,) mix, drink, repeat until smashed which will be pretty quickly. Vodka or rum can be substituted, I have a friend bring in Cachaca from Brazil.

I tried making a White Russian without the proper ingredients once, and ended up with two shots of Bailey's, two shots of Starbuck's Coffee liquor, and a shot of cream. It turned out pretty good, even better when I used Kalore instead of the Starbucks, but I don't think Kalore is made anymore.


----------



## Akajack (Jun 15, 2007)

My uncle, freshly back from Ecuador, made up a few of these telling me to "take it easy". I had no idea. Very potent. I still shudder thinking about it.



jbmcb said:


> ...
> Caipirinha - Slice up and muddle half a lime with two teaspoons of fine bartender's sugar in an old fashioned glass, fill with ice, add two shots of Cachaca (a Brazilian liquor sort of like rum or vodka,) mix, drink, repeat until smashed which will be pretty quickly. Vodka or rum can be substituted, I have a friend bring in Cachaca from Brazil.
> ...


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

Black Label Jack Daniel's + a clean glass.


----------

